# Confused about my dog's coat?



## Vseng789 (Apr 22, 2021)

Hi, 

I have been looking everywhere on the internet but can't seem to find an answer on what my dog's coat looks like/ what it is currently doing. When we adopted him he and his brother's faces were the only ones without furnishing leading me to believe he maybe a smoothie? However he is growing out wavy hair every where else but his face is still quite open and smoothe. I love him to pieces I'm just very 🤔








Him at 7 weeks









Him at 14 weeks


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Awwwww he is lovely - there is such a variety of coats and it looks like he is going to get the fluffy coat and may retain an open face or that might get more hair too as he grows and develops his full adult look.


----------



## Willowpup21 (Apr 19, 2021)

This is Willow at 6 weeks. She is now 7 weeks and we will bring her home next week. I too wonder if she’s going to have an open face although as a f1b pup and from her waves I think she maybe rather curly. It’s like a lucky dip. Yours is a beautiful dog. It will be fun to see how they both develop


----------



## Dig (Dec 27, 2018)

Both gorgeous puppies. Our dog was quite open faced until he was about six months old and now he is very curly all over and has lots of face furnishing. It’s a joy to see how they change and develop.


----------



## Amber & Darcy (Mar 11, 2021)

Willowpup21 said:


> This is Willow at 6 weeks. She is now 7 weeks and we will bring her home next week. I too wonder if she’s going to have an open face although as a f1b pup and from her waves I think she maybe rather curly. It’s like a lucky dip. Yours is a beautiful dog. It will be fun to see how they both develop
> View attachment 131221


Willow looks just like my darcy did, except a little more curly
You’ve got a lot to look forward to she is a lovely little dog xx


----------

